# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Ink rage Arnel Renegado

## cesar1982

Hola y muy buenas noches,este efecto es muy nuevo y quería saber si alguien puede arrojar un poco de luz sobre el efecto,alguien lo tiene y podria decir si merece la pena?gracias a todos

----------


## aprendizz

Buenas a que efecto te referis ? 


saludos

----------


## Ravenous

A uno que puede ser encontrado en google. Pero mira que sois condenadamente vagos...

----------


## cesar1982

Haber si alguien sabe algo jeje

----------


## Ravenous

Pues sinceramente, sólo he visto el video de presentación, y me parece una de esas chorradillas que se venden para los novatos. Un punto que se mueve... si hasta en el video se ve el relieve. En ese sentido, es infinitamente mejor el juegos de los agujeros de Román García (y en menor medida, la versión comercial con gimmick), no sólo por ser más imposible, sino que es más limpio, no hacen falta cortes de cámara ni mamarrachadas para que parezca mágico.

----------


## cesar1982

Gracias por las respuesta,si alguien lo tiene desearía conocer también su opinión

----------


## albertoile

Ravenous una cosa como se llama el efecto de los agujeros el que se mueve :Confused:

----------


## magomago

> Gracias por las respuesta,si alguien lo tiene desearía conocer también su opinión


Mira cesar el juego se llama agujeros viajeros y aparece en su libro nanomagias,he visto el video de INKrage y el juego de Roman le da mil vueltas a esta chorradita,busca en youtube y lo verás que Roman lo hizo en un programa de TV. El DVD de Arnel cuesta 34.95 y el libro de Román con la mejor rutina de agujeros viajeros vale 49.95 y además vienen 26 o 27 juegos mas y algunos son unas verdaderas joyas.Así que yo ni me lo pensaba.

----------


## cesar1982

Muchísimas gracias,no lo conocía,es una auténtica pasada de efecto

----------


## albertoile

Me podéis poner el enlace en tienda magia para el juego de los agujeros q se mueven es que no lo encuentro gracias

----------


## magopicas

> Me podéis poner el enlace en tienda magia para el juego de los agujeros q se mueven es que no lo encuentro gracias


Hola alberto, como ya ha dicho magomago el juego no se vende solo sino que está en el libro de Román García, Nanomagias, y creo que este libro no se encuentra en tiendamagia.
Un saludo.

----------

